# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour 30/04 Đà Lạt - Thành phố Tình Yêu, 4 ngày 3 đêm giá 2.179.000 đồng/khách

## dulichnt

Được mệnh danh là Thành phố ngàn thông, Thnh phố hoa, Thành phố mù sương hay Thành phố mộng mơ,… Cho dù với tên gọi nào, Đà Lạt vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi bởi không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ và những truyền thuyết tình yu lng mạn. Đến với Đà Lạt - thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn du khách sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi những cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng chỉ riêng có ở nơi này!

Ngày 1 :  TP.HCM - Đà Lạt

Sáng :  -    Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn. Điểm danh đoàn. Khởi hành đi Đà Lạt  Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm. Tiếp tục khởi hành đi Đà Lạt, trên xe hướng dẫn viên sẽ tổ chức chương trình trị chơi  tập thể trên xe với những phần qùa thật vui nhộn và hấp dẫn.

Trưa :   -   Đến Bảo Lộc. Quý khách dùng cơm trưa. Đoàn ghé tham quan thc Datanla – một dịng thc hng vĩ của  miền cao  nguyn, Tham quan Thác Datanla – với hệ thống máng trượt hiện đại lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam được thiết kế bởi các chuyên gia của Cộng Hịa Lin Bang Đức ( chi phí máng trượt khách tự túc ) Tiếp tục lộ trình đi Đà Lạt.

15h30: Đến Đà Lạt, quý khch nhận phịng. Nghỉ ngơi.

18h00: quý khch dng cơm tối. Tự do tham quan Đà Lạt về đêm.

Tối:        -    quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.


Ngày 2 : Thung Lũng Vàng - Chùa Tu

Sáng:      -      Quý khách dùng điểm tâm . Xe đưa quý khách tham quan Thung Lũng Vàng - là một điểm du lịch  mới   được đưa vào phục vụ khách du lịch mang đậm nét Tây Nguyên với hình tượng của cối xay gió , cầu treo … Tham quan Nhà Thờ Domain De Marie  (có nghĩa là lãnh địa của Đức Bà) nằm trên ngọn đồi Mai Anh và trong khuôn viên Nhà Thờ có nhiều loại hoa. Đứng trên đồi Mai Anh Quý khách có thể nhìn toàn cảnh Đà Lạt rất đẹp.

Trưa:        -  Quý khách dùng cơm .Sau đó Viếng Chùa Tàu hay còn gọi la Chùa Thiên Vương Cổ Sát( Minh Nguyệt Cư Sỹ Lâm) là một ngôi chùa mà Quý khách không thể bỏ qua mỗi khi đến Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ ngạc nhiên và thích thú khi chiêm ngưỡng 3 bức tượng Phật bằng trầm hương được đưa từ Hồng Kông về năm 1958

-   Tham quan bàn xoay kì diệu có xuất xừ từ Bình Định

Ngày 3 : Đồi Mộng Mơ - Thuyền Viện Trúc Lâm

    Quý khách dùng điểm tâm
    Tham quan Khu Du lịch Đồi Mộng Mơ với các vườn hoa, khu nhà cổ có tuổi đời hàng trăm năm (được di dời đúng nguyên gốc từ Bình Định vào thành phố Đà Lạt), tham quan mô hình Vạn Lý Trường Thành, hầm rượu, vườn thơ Hàn Mặc Tử.
    Ghé tham quan vườn dâu và thưởng thức đặc sản Đà Lạt miễn phí
    Quý khách dùng cơm trưa
    Xe đưa quý khách Viếng Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm ngắm cảnh Hồ Tuyền Lâm tuyệt đẹp từ trên cao. (được xây dựng trên núi Phượng Hoàng chia làm 2 khu: Ngoại Viện và Nội Viện. Khu Ngoại Viện gồm chánh điện, nhà khách, tham vấn đường, Lầu Chuông, trên lầu có chiếc Đại Hồng Chung nặng 1.100kg. Khu Nội Viện có nhiều khu vực trồng hoa rất đẹp gồm Nội Ni Viện và Nội Tăng Viện, nơi ở và học tập, tu luyện của các Tăng, Ni trong chùa. Quý khách sẽ nghe truyền thuyết sơ nét Tổ Sư phái Trúc Lâm Thiền Tông). Quý khách có thể đi cáp treo ngắm cảnh đồi Robin – Hồ tuyền Lâm từ trên cao ( chi phí tự túc)
    Quý khách ghé chợ Đà Lạt mua đặc sản.
    Tối xe đưa quý khách vào xem chương trình Giao lưu lửa trại - cồng chiêng, uống rượu cần, thưởng thức thịt rừng nướng tại Xã Lát với dân tộc Lạt .

Ngày 4 : ĐÀ LẠT – SÀI GÒN

06h00: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Khởi hành rời Đà Lạt về Sài Gòn. Tiếp tục lộ trình về Bảo Lộc.

11h00: Đến Bảo Lộc, quý khách dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó thưởng thức trà và càfê tại danh trà Trâm Anh hoặc Tâm Châu.

17h00: Về đến Sài Gòn, xe đưa quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và hẹn ngày tái ngộ.

GIÁ TOUR: 2.179.000 ĐỒNG/KHÁCH.

         Hướng dẫn viên: nhiều kinh nghiệm, vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, phục vụ đoàn ăn, nghỉ tham quan suốt tuyến.
         Vận chuyển: xe du lịch Aero Space 45 ghế, đời mới máy lạnh, phục vụ đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình.
         Chương trình giao lưu văn nghệ, giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng.
         Vé tham quan các điểm trong chương trình .
         Bữa ăn: Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.

-      01 bữa ăn sáng : phở, hủ tíu…có càphe, nước ngọt hoặc nước giải khát tương tương.

-      03 bữa ăn sng : buffet.

-      07 bữa ăn chính: - là cơm phần có đặc sản địa phương và thay đổi theo từng bữa.

    Lưu trú:  Quý khch sẽ lưu trú tại khách sạn HOA HUỆ HOTEL hoặc khách sạn tương đương. Phòng khách sạn: 02 – 04 khách/phòng. Phòng khách sạn đầy đủ tiện nghi:  tivi, tủ lạnh, máy nứơc nóng lạnh.
            cung cấp hộp thuốc y tế phục vụ chuyến tham quan.
         Quà lưu niệm chuyến đi của tặng từng khách +  Quà thưởng trị chơi các trị chơi biển.
         Mỗi ngày, qúy khách sẽ được cung cấp 02 chai nước uống 500ml ( hiệu Wami của Vietnam Airlines) và 02 khăn thơm.
         Quí khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức bồi thường tối đa 20.000.000 đồng.
         Trẻ em từ 6 đến 11 tuổi: 50% giá người lớn (02 vợ chồng được kèm 01 trẻ, tiêu chuẩn như người lớn nhưng ngủ chung với bố mẹ).
         Miễn phí cho trẻ dưới 06 tuổi (không qúa 10% tổng số khách, cha mẹ tự lo cho bé trong suốt chuyến đi).


KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

         Điện thoại, giặt ủi và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
        Thuế VAT

       MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:          

           PHÒNG DU LỊCH TRONG NƯỚC
           Địa chỉ : 03 Hoàng Minh Giám – P.9 – Q. Phú Nhuận – TP.HCM
           Tel : 08. 38445750 (08 lines)    -   Fax : 08.38445769
           Email: info@savacotourist.com

----------


## naythilap

thick lên đà lạt đúng mùa nở hoa..chụp ảnh cứ gọi là thick thick>>:X:X

----------


## dulichnt

rất nhiều người thích điều này không chỉ riêng bạn đâu

----------

